# going through the smokey mountains



## vinny (May 23, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with the route grades of I40 or Rte 441crossing the NC-TN border.  I'll be going through the smokey mounains from asheville, NC to Gatlinburg TN and I'll be pulling a 25ft 5000lb trailer.  Is it better to take I40 over the stateline or the same thing just taking Rte 441 through the Smokey Mountains Natl Park?  I'm new to the RV world so towing a big camper through the mountains is kind of scary.  I drive a Toyota Tundra and it goes slow up the hills which doesn't bother me it's the sway that scares me and I'm worried about the brakes coming down the mountains.  What Grade percentages do I need to stay away from?  And any other advice would be greatly appreciated.  
Vinny


----------



## dennis1949 (May 23, 2005)

going through the smokey mountains

I have a 3/4 ton dodge diesel and a 30ft. 5th wheel weighing 8200 lbs empty.  I have been that exact rte. and had no trouble what so ever.  and I do not have an exhaust brake  I just did not get in a hurry  and I took 441 off of I 40


----------



## janicenlarry (May 24, 2005)

going through the smokey mountains

You may want to look at an Arrow hitch. I understand they are the best and would eliminate your worries about sway etc.  I have no personal experience however everything I''ve read seems to really praise this hitch. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (May 24, 2005)

going through the smokey mountains

Vinny, do you have any kind of sway control on your hitch? Might want to check your tounge weight. Use your transmission to gear down the mountains but, watch RPM.  Don't miss the Blue Ridge parkway.


----------



## flyboy1 (Jul 10, 2005)

going through the smokey mountains

Hey Vinny
I also tow with a Tundra. My first trailer was about 5200 lbs and my current one is about 6800. First if you have sway control make sure it is adjusted about as tight as it will go. Dont be in a big hurry going up or down hills. One tip I learned from my father in law ( he is a retired truck driver and 20 yr trailer owner ) is never go down a grade in a higher gear than it took to climb it ie: if your truck downshifted into 2nd on the way up shift it into 2nd for the trip down don't let the speed build up. Also keep your hand near the brake controller, if you start to get some sway first put on the trailer brakes then let off the gas to slow down. That arrow hitch that was mentioned is a good idea but it also cost $3000.00 installed and using common sense will get you through ok. If you dont mind email me and tell me how your Tundra did on the trip. I live in Florida and that area is one we want to try out. email is tippin_r@bellsouth.net. I have a 2001 extended cab sr5 and we pull a 27' Citation travel trailer.
Thanks flyboy1


----------

